# Come as you are puppy picture party



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you ever heard of a "Come as you are" party? They used to do them in the mid nineteenth century. You would get an invite and had to go to the party right then, without changing clothes or anything. I guess if you happened to be naked, you had to go to the party that way. :w00t: It was probably funnier in the days when women never went out in public without hose, high heels and gloves, than it would be now.

But, just for fun, I am asking you to go take a picture of you furbaby right now. No brushing hair, no fixing top knots, no posing on a pretty chair. Just take a picture of whatever he/she is doing at the moment. And no editing the picture!

Of course, if you aren't home, we will wait.

Pllllleeeezzzee.

MiMi was just sitting there next to the bed, doing nothing. Maybe thinking about what to do next...I dunno.










Ray had a dirty face from snarfing around in the garden....now I probably have dirt on my bed.










*Your turn!!*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok Sylvia here you go!!!

Dewey just lounging around doing nothing!




Silly Laurel scooting her butt on the floor!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb, love the butt scoot!

Hard to see because of the shadow, but yes, Tessa does have her head very close to Sweetness' you-know-what!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Deb, love the butt scoot!
> 
> Hard to see because of the shadow, but yes, Tessa does have her head very close to Sweetness' you-know-what!


Aren't dogs special?? No inhibitions whatsoever!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

YAY...I knew this was going to be funny.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Ok you asked for it*

Happy spay day! Poor baby just got her home


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gabbee15 said:


> Happy spay day! Poor baby just got her home


Aww sweet baby. Get well soon!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava doesn't look too bad - but we did just get back from the groomer....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Chow time here. Could barely get Jodi to look away from the dish. 

(Ava, you've been photo bombed by Tinker)


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley and Sissy checking out the back yard!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

We are just hanging out on the couch...







. Dusty







. Jasper







. Ozzy

Wow, these boys need to be brushed!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Good one of Tinker....lol. 
(Thanks, Laura, you know why.)


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Daddy get that camera away from me, can't you see that I am trying to get my beauty sleep.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

love this thread Sylvia
we took the girls shopping today so they didn't look all that bad.
I keep my camera next to my chair, so your seeing Maddie right this very moment, notice your thread Sylvia and pretty MIMI
Matilda just got a new chewy, so she's having the time of her life


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Just hanging out in the office.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

*Sleepy Polly*

Had a bad day. I just took a shower and got in bed. Polly always tunnels under the blanket and lays against my hip.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks everybody...these pictures are great. I get the impression that these guys spend most of their day lounging. I thought MiMi was especially lazy, but maybe not.

Keep them coming:chili:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

"Come as you are for Pipper and Dad". Pipper is waiting to go for his evening walk.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok Sylvia, here you go. I am in my sewing room knitting sox on my knitting machine but I stopped to take pictures for you.

Chachi just checking things out.









The girls, planning an attack on Chachi


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh what a fun thread! I love it!

Cashmere laying by the door and guarding the apartment:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Update, Ozdrew is munching on a bully stick. This is how he lays to do that. Every. Single. Time. 









No lie.


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

sleepy butt relaxing on my lap with seriously messy hair after a game of football


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

This is a fun thread!!!
Loving all the pictures 


Pooh has got her belly full....Now time for a little nap!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sylvia, you asked........Blaze is going to kill me!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Mom and messy Ben hanging out in bed together


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Guess I didn't get it turned correctly. Oh well I'm on the ipad


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pooh's mommy said:


> This is a fun thread!!!
> Loving all the pictures
> 
> 
> Pooh has got her belly full....Now time for a little nap!!!


Is that a moose bed - so cute.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

What a fun thread, Sylvia! I'm loving it and hope everybody will come and share a picture. I tried a few spontaneous shots but they pose right away then we got a Chewy box delivered so they go again to sit pretty waiting for something. Phew. Okay, here we go. 

Spontaneous fail 










On the couch while I hold on their Whimzees chewy 











Dom 










Ben 











Elena


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Sylvia, you asked........Blaze is going to kill me!


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Sylvia, you asked........Blaze is going to kill me!



Haahaaahaaah,


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, now I'm ready for dindin........


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful. I love it. I'm not going to take up space commenting on every picture, because each one is worth a prize....although, I have to say that MiMi is on the laptop sending an e-mail to Blaze right now.

Claire, quick delete it so Blaze doesn't find out.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here are a few of the kids....oh....Chyna's BFF, Peanut, is staying with us for a while. They play together all day long.....:innocent:

Archie



Peanut (aka Suki)


Chyna and Peanut taking a break from rough housing!



.....and here they go again.....


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Claire, quick delete it so Blaze doesn't find out.[/QUOTE]

Blaze heard me giggling and is looking at me all suspicious like!
Oh, now I'm in trouble!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Just as she was... wanting to play. Now to see if I remember how to upload a pic.  Thanks Sylvia.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

This thread is so fun! I've enjoyed looking at all the pics.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Gosh everybody's babies look great! Here's my little sheep dog.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sylvia, what a great idea!
They are all so cute!
Here is Bunnie trying to hide her favorite ball under a pillow. She hides it before she eats and then goes back to get it after dinner.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Sylvia, what a great idea!
> They are all so cute!
> Here is Bunnie trying to hide her favorite ball under a pillow. She hides it before she eats and then goes back to get it after dinner.


Aww that's so. Cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler after a 4 hour ride to Vermont. A messy tired biy


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

wkomorow said:


> Is that a moose bed - so cute.


:HistericalSmiley: Yes it is, Walter. She was actually afraid of it when my Daughter and I brought it home :w00t:

But now it is her favorite napping place :wub:


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Jonas and Ruby*

Jonas and Ruby taking their nightly nap before bed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - was just thinking...luckily we didn't have to take selfies for this come as you are party.😳😳


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, so it's nearly midnight here--we got home late from going out to dinner and I wasn't tired, so checking emails, etc. Tyler, on the other hand, is sleepy and wants to go to bed. Here he is sleeping under the desk--one of his spots while I'm on the computer and the other is, "Mom, you're a pain in the a** you woke me up, no pictures, eave me alone!" Shortly after, he made a pee pee, got his cookie, and is now on my bed patiently waiting for me to come to bed too!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

luvsmalts said:


> Gosh everybody's babies look great! Here's my little sheep dog.
> 
> View attachment 217122



On Jodi I call this his Andy Warhol look. :biggrin:

love everyone's photos:thumbsup:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Right now, Rocky is trying to sucker Dad out of some of his breakfast and Tucker is sitting in my arms as I check out the web. This is a regular Saturday morning routine.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you, Sylvia for starting this great thread!!:smootch:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

What a fun thread!
Here's the girls, not yet brushed for today, lounging while it snows out.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got back from the vet and visiting the local doggie boutique... Boys are all tuckered out! (Not pictured: husband also napping and tuckered out...😜


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

Cali is always calm after the morning walk.


----------



## lilylee (Feb 20, 2014)

My Lily. This is how she loves to sit with me. If I don't have my legs up, she will paw at my legs until I put my legs up for her to lay on. Lol.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine too, one of mine's favorite positions.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

This I took as soon as I saw the thread, but had to rush out, so posting it now, good idea Sylvia. :aktion033:http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

As usual we are fashionably late to the party but here is our typical lazy sunday morning...... coffee in hand paper in lap and Maya at the side ready to spur into action! Ha!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

They are wondering why I got up and disturbed them.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

My little fuzz ball.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Bravo bravo fantastic pictures


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maltese#1fan said:


> My little fuzz ball.


I do a great George Takei impression - Ooooh my. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I took pictures of Rylee and I cannot post them. I have a Mac and it is driving me crazy. I just don't seem to get it. Anyway I went to the other computer loaded the pictures and I have no clue how to get the pictures from the computer to this site.
So I went to PhotoBucket and that computer will not let me log in to PhotoBucket.
We have been having major picture problem with both computers!:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

maltese#1fan said:


> My little fuzz ball.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: So cute :wub:


----------

